# Shampoo/Conditioner



## Guest (Mar 15, 2003)

:?: 

I would like recomendations on shampoo/conditioners to use. I am currently using a non tears baby shampoo. I tried a whitening shampoo, but it seemed to dry out my baby's hair and he ended up matting much more than usual. I am looking for product names of shampoos/ conditioners actualy used and liked amoung malt owners.

Thank you


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

our two Maltese go to the groomers every 2 weeks so we dont give them a lot of baths at home but we use Hartz's Groomers Best Puppy Shampoo, it does a great job


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

*Shampoo & Conditioners*

Have found the most wonderful grooming products. In my search for information on Maltese I kept coming across people who mentioned Coat Handler Products (mostly from people who show their dogs). Finally I decided to just search Coat Handler Products and found a distributor who offered an introductory package with a 15 to 1 clarifying shampoo, a 5 to 1 shampoo, a conditioner and an anti-static/detangler spray. Went by to visit the groomer I bought Maggie from a year ago, and they couldn't believe what her coat felt like. They own 4 Maltese themselves and were going to look into trying it on their own dogs. It is amazing!!! You won't believe how much easier it is to brush their coat, and it is softer than you could imagine. Wonderful on white coats. Worth looking into!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

*Can you tell me the site? **NM***

:>)


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

*another great shampoo and conditioner for malts*

I just found out about Pet Silk and can't believe the results. Don't know if I will ever use anything else. The matts and tangles are so easy to get out and his hair is sooooo soft.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: another great shampoo and conditioner for malts*



> I just found out about Pet Silk[/B]


where do you buy this at?


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

*Pet Silk*

I found it after reading about it from several breeders of show dogs. Just do a web search with Pet Silk, I think I ordered it from petsilkonline or something like that. Seems like I have read a lot on Pet Silk and Coat Handler Also heard about it on a maltese rescue site. I bought the conditioning formula and plan on trying the formula for white dogs. I hear a lot of women like the shampoo for themselves. I called the 1 800 number for petsilk and they said they are working on getting it into the Sam's stores. Hope they do soon. It's wonderful. They also have an oil that you put a few drops on your hands and rub it thru the pupster's hair and it helps with matts too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2003)

*COAT HANDLER PRODUCTS*

WHERE DO I FIND THESE PRODUCTS FOR MY NEW BABY?
WOWSMART


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: COAT HANDLER PRODUCTS*



> WHERE DO I FIND THESE PRODUCTS FOR MY NEW BABY?
> WOWSMART[/B]


try this www.petsilkonline.com and see if it works , if not then type in pet silk on a word search. You have to order it but it's great! wish I had heard about it sooner.


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

I am using the Pet Silk too, I order mine from http://www.petedge.com. There are quite a few places that carry their products. Wonderful stuff! Scale of 1 - 10 I give it a 10++ Haves used other products and none of them came even close to the Pet Silk


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

> I am using the Pet Silk too, I order mine from http://www.petedge.com. There are quite a few places that carry their products. Wonderful stuff! Scale of 1 - 10 I give it a 10++ Haves used other products and none of them came even close to the Pet Silk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto! Don't know why no one told us about it earlier. That is one of the problems from "that other" maltese board. You can't mention any brand names to help other maltese owners.


----------

